# Hybrid Straps…Let’s See Yours



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It’s hard to find a place just for hybrid straps. StrapSeeker, Barton, Hirsch, and a couple others I know of make them. There are several inexpensive ones that can be found on Amazon. Who else makes good quality ones? Let’s see what you’ve got. Maybe it’ll be helpful to someone looking for a hybrid strap.

Here are a few of mine.

Hirsch Robby:










Hirsch Tiger:


----------



## simplify (Jan 17, 2021)

I've not had a hybrid strap before - what are the main benefits?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

simplify said:


> I've not had a hybrid strap before - what are the main benefits?


Hirsch markets theirs as being good for swimming and comes with a 3-year guarantee.. If nothing else, a hybrid strap keeps rubber against your skin so the leather (or other material) doesn't absorb sweat, etc., because nothing smells better than a sweat-soaked piece of leather! Of course, keeping salty sweat out of it should help its longevity. At least that's my take...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a few from Hirsch. Just forgot to which watches i put them on. I remember keeping one in a watch i sold. So that’s gone. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pongster said:


> I have a few from Hirsch. Just forgot to which watches i put them on. I remember keeping one in a watch i sold. So that’s gone. Not sure about the others.


With the size of your collection (past/present) I can see how it would be hard to remember everything!  You’ve got some nice ones.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

TIL that the Hirsch Robby I own is a "hybrid". It seems and certainly wears like a rubber strap. That two-layer construction somewhat (IMO) justifies its price.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Christopher ward makes a really nice one, I have one on my C60


----------



## makenwinners (Dec 9, 2021)

So these hybrid straps are leather on the outside and rubber inside? I'm a newbie, thanks for the info.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

+1 on the hirsch robby. i just wish a deployment with adjustment fit them. they are either a wee bit too big or wee bit too tight. I've never gotten one to wear perfectly...


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Tissot had a cordura/rubber hybrid on their 2020 Tour de France. It's pretty stiff for smaller wrists.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hirsch Andy


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never been too attracted to this style, but I've seen a few around lately and think (especially with the fabric outer) they're growing on me.


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> TIL that the Hirsch Robby I own is a "hybrid". It seems and certainly wears like a rubber strap. That two-layer construction somewhat (IMO) justifies its price.
> 
> View attachment 16393902


Great combo. What is the model for the Muhle?


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

Sugman said:


> It’s hard to find a place just for hybrid straps. StrapSeeker, Barton, Hirsch, and a couple others I know of make them. There are several inexpensive ones that can be found on Amazon. Who else makes good quality ones? Let’s see what you’ve got. Maybe it’ll be helpful to someone looking for a hybrid strap.
> 
> Here are a few of mine.
> 
> ...


I keep looking around and never find anything I like more than Hirsch offerings.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Willbrink said:


> Great combo. What is the model for the Muhle?


The watch model? Teutonia Sport II M1-29-73-NB


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------

